# ASK DBSTALK: OTA tuner sensitivity



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I was wondering how the 921's OTA sensitivity seems to be?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's better than the 6000 was. It's about as good as my hipix cards. I have nothing else to compare it to. The scale is different so it's tough to compare accurately.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's better than the 6000 was. It's about as good as my hipix cards. I have nothing else to compare it to. The scale is different so it's tough to compare accurately.


How better? I have a 6000 now.
Does the 921 lock faster? Lock tricky channels better?? I saw your comment about what I assume is a lower power Denver channel. Does it seem to catch & lock these better??


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 921 locks onto the OTA channels a little faster than the 6000, but not a lot faster - still 3 to 4 seconds or so. It is able to lock onto weaker signals (unless the OTA bug hits, but that's another story that's about to be fixed). In Denver, our KMGH is very weak. I used to get it on the 6000 at about 54% SS out of 100. With the 921, I get between 75 and 80 SS usually out of 125. I don't think the SS meters are the same measurement, though, so I don't think it's a direct comparison.


----------

